# Trailer covers



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Prinella said:


> Do you use one?
> ...I was going to look at a float cover but whilst searching found people saying that they trap moisture encourage rust etc...
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have heard that of them as well but cannot confirm with certainty. I have also heard that they can be hard on the paint job if there is alot wind to cause the fabric to rub. My trailer has to stay outside also - I would love to see it under shelter.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Never heard a good word about them, only bad stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

we always used a large heavy duty tarp to cover our tstock trailer growing up. tie it down good, put some small logs leaning against it to keep wind from getting under it and blowing it off and we were set.

if you want it fitting tighter maybe take some rachet straps, or rope + bungee cords and wrap it around the trailer to hold the cover in place a bit better


----------

